# Lionel vs American Flyer at Christmas



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I just read a little article this morning that reminded me of Dad setting up the train every year around the Christmas tree.


http://www.wsj.com/articles/catherine-petroski-model-trains-and-mixed-marriages-1419293044


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I was the only kid in the 'hood with American Flyers.And proud of it!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I grew up with my grandfather's American Flyer, and then when I started my layout I went Lionel. I still don't know exactly why, but he thinks it's funny.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

You can always set them both up. If you don't have enough tracks then OH WELL :cheeky4:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

That was fun to read. And the description, of the lionel, was my childhood.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I do not have a login to access that entire article....could someone copy the text and either post it here or forward it to me via PM? Thanks


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I do not have a login to access that entire article....could someone copy the text and either post it here or forward it to me via PM? Thanks


Nuttin, I'm working on it. I just lost my own access! trying to get it back.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

HaHaHaHa, Earthlings! You will find any reason at all to fight - even over the very things that bring you such joy! Lothor and Kribe, my trusty assistants, assure me that for maximum toy train pleasure, one must own the deeds to 1:1 scale trains, as they do for the CP and CN railroad corporations. HaHaHa, those Canadians transferred the rights to those railroads for a lousy ocean-size water reclamation device that rides on a flatcar, the methane gas rights to several of the circling moons and some asteroids heavy in gas riches, a handful of European banking institutions, and Walmart. Those stupid Canadian earthlings- Hahaha...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

callmeIshmael2 said:


> HaHaHaHa, Earthlings! You will find any reason at all to fight - even over the very things that bring you such joy! Lothor and Kribe, my trusty assistants, assure me that for maximum toy train pleasure, one must own the deeds to 1:1 scale trains, as they do for the CP and CN railroad corporations. HaHaHa, those Canadians transferred the rights to those railroads for a lousy ocean-size water reclamation device that rides on a flatcar, the methane gas rights to several of the circling moons and some asteroids heavy in gas riches, a handful of European banking institutions, and Walmart. Those stupid Canadian earthlings- Hahaha...


Sounds like someone is missing their home planet...Time to beam up...Scotty????...Are you there?????.... Just funning with you,lol..I enjoy a sense of humor!!


----------



## pn6 (Feb 13, 2015)

American Flyer "New York New Haven" Pacific with tender, caboose and 3 cars here! I still have all the layout stuff including those cardboard girders, tunnel, crossing gates and all the trinkets.

hmmmmm....I need to haul that out and set it up!!!


----------

